# Formule de salutation dans une lettre



## Lore bat

Bonjour.
Je voudrais savoir comment on commence et on finit en lettre formal en français.
Est-ce qu'il y a quelque difference quand nous savons le nom de l'autre personne et quand non,...
Merci beaucoup.

*Note des modérateurs :* Plusieurs fils ont été fusionnés pour créer celui-ci. Voir aussi Formule d'appel et salutation dans un courriel ou autre forme électronique.


----------



## frenchaudrey

Bonjour

Personnellement je dirais "Madame, Monsieur" si je ne sais pas de qui il s'agit et "Monsieur" ou "Madame " si je sais à qui je m'adresse. Pour conclure ma lettre j'écris en général "je vous prie d'agréer, Madame, Monsieur, l'expression de mes salutations distinguées" si je ne connais pas la personne ou seulement "Monsieur" ou "Madame" si je sais s'il s'agit d'un homme ou d'une femme. On peut aussi dire "je vous prie d'agréer,Monsieur, l'expression de mes sincères salutations" ...

Voici deux sites pour vous aider :
http://www.modele-lettre.com/bien-ecrire3.htm
http://www.maildesigner.com/formules-politesse.htm

J'espère que ça vous sera utile


----------



## Michmuch

Bonjour
Pour une lettre formelle qu tu enverraspar la Poste il faut utiliser les expressions données par contre si c'est un mail qu tu envoies tu utiliseras plutôt la forme anglosaxones en finissant par "cordialement"


----------



## zaby

Dans les e-mails, je n'utilise "cordialement" que pour des personnes que je contacte régulièrement (collègues, fournisseurs réguliers...), donc dans un contexte qui n'est pas très formel.

Pour un e-mail plus formel, j'écris "Sincères salutations".


----------



## jet_leader1

Bonjour,

Je sais qu'en français, si l'on ne connaít pas la personne à qui on écrit, il faut utiliser la salutation « Monsieur, Madame, Messieurs ». 

Pourtant, à la fin d'une lettre, faut-il écrire tous les trois noms encore?

Par exemple: Veuillez croire, Monsieur, Madame, Messieurs, à l'expression de mes salutations distinguées. 

Merci en avance.


----------



## Ploupinet

Pour le début, je mets plutôt "Madame, Monsieur", dans cet ordre et sans "Messieurs" 
Et à la fin, même chose : "Veuillez croire, Madame, Monsieur, *en* l'expression..." (attention, on croit *en* qqch )


----------



## Calamitintin

Nanan, moi je dis croire* à* l'expression etc ! 
++
Cal


----------



## Nicomon

Je crois que je dirais *à* aussi.   

Sauf que... si on peut exprimer des sentiments, on ne peut pas exprimer des salutations. 

Alors: Veuillez agréer Madame, Monsieur, mes salutations distinguées
Ou:    Veuillez croire, Madame, Monsieur à l'expression de mes sentiments distingués.

Ma phrase « passe partout » est.  
_Je vous prie d'accepter, Madame, Monsieur, mes salutations les plus cordiales. _


----------



## itka

Nicomon said:


> Je crois que je dirais *à* aussi.
> 
> Sauf que... si on peut exprimer des sentiments, on ne peut pas exprimer des salutations.
> 
> Alors: Veuillez agréer Madame, Monsieur, mes salutations distinguées
> Ou:    Veuillez croire, Madame, Monsieur à l'expression de mes sentiments distingués.
> 
> Ma phrase « passe partout » est.
> _Je vous prie d'accepter, Madame, Monsieur, mes salutations les plus cordiales. _


----------



## jann

Les liens cités dans le fil Correspondance pourraient vous être utiles.


----------



## freezebee

Ou tout simplement écrire : " Veuillez agréer, Monsieur, Madame, mes salutations les plus distinguées." ou juste: "Veuillez agréer mes salutations les plus distinguées." sans mentionner de sexe. Ça s'adresse à la personne peu importe un homme ou une femme!


----------



## cassoulet

Veuillez croire, Madame, Monsieur à l'expression de mes sentiments distingués

Une règle de politesse assez ancienne dit que l'on n'exprime pas ses sentiments à une dame que l'on ne connait pas. Elle est de moins en moins respectée mais certaines dames y sont encore sensibles. Donc utilisez plutôt salutations.


----------



## Zhuli

Bonjour,

Bon, c'est un fait, je suis nulle pour terminer les lettres par une formule de politesse bien ampoulée. 

Je suis en train de corriger et de relire toute une série de lettres commerciales. Celles-ci portent sur la communication avec la clientèle, par exemple le client a perdu sa carte de crédit et l'organisme lui propose une carte de remplacement etc. Ce genre de choses. Les lettres sont écrites du point de vue de l'organisme.

La plupart des lettres se terminent par : 

*Veuillez agréer, Madame, Monsieur, l'expression de mes sentiments les meilleurs.*

Mais dans certaines lettre, l'organisme est incapable de proposer une solution. Je trouve cela bizarre d'écrire (en gros):

*Débrouillez-vous seul, franchement on ne peut rien pour vous. *(Ceci étant bien sûr très résumé )*

Veuillez agréer, Madame, Monsieur, l'expression de mes sentiments les meilleurs.* 

Est-ce qu'il y aurait une formule de conclusion un peu plus "humble" ? J'avais pensé à :

*Veuillez agréer, Madame, Monsieur, l'expression de nos plus sincères regrets.*

Mais j'ai peur que cette formule soit utilisée dans des cas de décès par exemple...

Des idées ?

Merci !


----------



## Lacuzon

Bonjour,

Je ne suis pas partisan d'envoyer des sentiments à un client inconnu.

Nos plus sincères ou vifs regrets me parraissent très bien. Pour ma part, je ne ferai pas l'assimilation avec des condoléances.

PS : S'il y avait possibilité de cibler la civilité la personne, (uniquement Mademoiselle, uniquement  Madame ou uniquement Monsieur) ce serait autrement plus personnel !


----------



## Zhuli

Merci de ton commentaire !

Malheureusement, pour le moment ce sont des lettres types, donc on ne connaît pas le titre de la personne.


----------



## duchevreuil

Au début de _L'étranger_ d'Albert Camus, Meursault reçoit un télégramme du directeur de l'asile de vieillards à l'occasion du décès de la mère: "_Mère décédée. Enterrement demain. *Sentiments distingués*._"


----------



## Lacuzon

Oui mais dans ce cas, les deux personnes se connaissent autrement que comme client et fournisseur, de plus il s'agit d'un décès, auquel cas des sentiments me semblent tout indiqués ; d'autant plus qu'un asile gère des êtres humains et non quelque chose de matériel.

Qu'une personne exerçant une profession ayant trait à la santé m'envoie ses sentiments, je peux le comprendre, mais pas de la part mon opérateur de téléphonie ni de celle de mon banquier par exemple.


----------



## Zhuli

Je comprends. Ceci dit, je suis au canada, c'est peut-être différent ? Je vais me renseigner auprès de la personne qui a rédigé ces lettres.


----------



## Nanon

Lacuzon said:


> Je ne suis pas partisan d'envoyer des sentiments à un client inconnu.
> 
> Nos plus sincères ou vifs regrets me parraissent très bien. Pour ma part, je ne ferai pas l'assimilation avec des condoléances.


Dans une relation commerciale, un client ne doit pas être un inconnu pour un fournisseur... au contraire, les vendeurs se doivent de tout mettre en œuvre pour personnaliser la relation !

Ceci dit, certains manuels de correspondance commerciale préconisent de préférer les "sincères salutations" aux "sentiments les meilleurs" afin d'éviter toute confusion, surtout quand un homme et une femme s'écrivent . Cela dépend aussi du service fourni ou du ton du message : une lettre de recouvrement de créances se terminera plus probablement par des "salutations distinguées", car il faut rester froid !

Et je suis d'accord avec Zhuli : les regrets sentent le décès dans la formule finale. Mais dans le corps du texte, "nous sommes au regret de ne pouvoir donner suite à votre demande <bla-bla-bla>..." passe très bien. Et pourquoi pas "À nouveau, nous vous prions d'accepter toutes nos excuses et de bien vouloir agréer, <titre>, l'expression de nos sentiments les meilleurs" ?


----------



## Chimel

Zhuli said:


> Est-ce qu'il y aurait une formule de conclusion un peu plus "humble" ?


Je suggèrerais de dissocier l'idée de "regret" et la formule de conclusion. Il me semble maladroit de vouloir les combiner en une formule unique qui évoquerait trop un décès, comme on l'a judicieusement fait remarquer.

Je dirais donc: "Croyez bien que nous en sommes désolés"
(la phrase venant en conclusion d'un paragraphe expliquant pourquoi on ne peut pas résoudre le poblème).

Ensuite, conclure la lettre par la formule de politesse habituelle ou adéquate (avec ou sans sentiments, meilleurs, cordiaux ou distingués etc.)


----------

